

'Piracy' student loses US extradition battle over copyright infringement - gerggerg
http://www.guardian.co.uk/law/2012/jan/13/piracy-student-loses-us-extradition

======
gerggerg
Well it's official. The US is little more than a bunch of corporation funded
international bullies and the UK is completely willing to play along and turn
it's back on it's own citizens.

